# Makeup ideas from a pro!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I LOVE Kandee. I read her blog and I've watched quite a few of her youtube videos. She's great!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll have to check it out when I get home. Youtube is blocked at work


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

bdld39 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that there is an awesome makeup artist on youtube who does amazing tutorials!
> She has everything from maleficent, queen of hearts, cinderella, jasmine and the cheshire cat! Just a great way to add a lot to your would-be-boring costume without spending a lot!


*I have seen her stuff. She does a great job. 

I posted a thread with Halloween makeup tutorials here, I have one of hers listed......if you like to check it out.....*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/107250-halloween-make-up-ladies.html


----------



## Pernicious Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

goldiestarling is another one on youtube that's pretty good. Haven't seen kandee's stuff yet, will check that out this weekend.


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

Im a guy so i could use some help as far as makeup. 
The guy im dressing up as is the link below. I don't need it to be exact but just a basic makeup idea that i can apply myself to get the basic look would be great. Im thinking the burgundy red makeup crayon on my eyelids and then brown around that. I could use suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

This guy is really cool! I learned alot from him when i was begin to do halloween makeup! I need to find my pictures and post some of them! 

He has more than just this one, but this is one of my favorites. Little more gory than cutesie, but thought i would share. 

http://youtu.be/8AOEjCwM18k


----------

